# some things on my mind



## preso (May 1, 2009)

One thing on my mind is why? my husband asks me what I think he should do/ how he should respond to his adult daughter from a previous marriage... and then he just gets mad and says he'll do what he wants.
so why do I care or try to help ? I should be telling him to ask the guys at work, they know everything !
The more I try to help, the more I try to be his friend and understanding of the things he does, the more it makes him respond to me with awful things... so I should stop trying.
From now on, when he tells me something his daughter has done, I will just ask him why he is telling me, he should tell the guys at work, as they know everything.
I should stay out of it. All I can ask is she is not near me as she is abusive to me ( name calling, threats). 

I've noticed since marrying my husband 2 years ago, he is less and less of a friend to me and doesn't care about my feelings, more so if my feelings oppose what he wants to do. He does whatever he wants, so why does he ask me?

another thing I think I should be changing is I am too frugal and responsible financially and should ask for far more than I do. For birthdays and holidays I shoudl not ask for time with him because I don't get that ( don't consider him sleeping time together)... I should ask for trips as I seriously need a vacation from him now and then.
With meals... why bother cooking or making balanced meals, if its not fried, a pizza or some type of meat, he doesn't like it.. and I end up throwing everything out. He should cook more for himself and I should worry about me, not if he eats well.
When he gets sick , no more playing nurse because he doesn't want to go to the doctor... he will have to stager to the medicine cabinet to get medicine I guess as if I try to give him any medicine, I am not doing it right.
As I see it, I can do amny things to improve this marriage FOR ME !
and I am thinking I should start without concern to his likes or dislikes. If he wants pizza everyday and to smoke, work 24/7....
then I should keep my mouth shut... 
because it makes him treat me like the enemy.
Sex... no way, not with that nasal problem. Being that he won't go to the doctor, he will have to learn I DON'T LIKE IT.
If he will not take out trash, then I'll just pitch it in the driveway, he can run it over with his car on his way out, not going to worry about keeping things tidy anymore.
I'm only going to focus on myself, because someone has to and he's not going to do it.


----------

